# Enkele, sommige, enige, ... vs. some, any



## ThomasK

Pas door Nederlands te geven, besefte ik dat het niet al te eenvoudig is om het Engelse "some" (en "any") goed te vertalen.

1. _Some people say_: *(a)* een aantal mensen zeggen; *(b)* sommige mensen zeggen... *(c)* Enkele ??? [Ik kan het mij niet goed voorstellen]-7
           Beiden (a/b)  lijken mij mogelijk, maar *(b) eerder dan (a);* de focus ligt vermoedelijk eerder op wie (_certain people_, of zoiets), dan wel op het aantal als
zodanig.
2. _I have seen some people there_: *een aantal* mensen ('sommige mensen' misschien ook, maar iets minder courant, lijkt mij); hier eerder wel de focus op het aantal.
3. _Any pupil can_ ... : (*om het even welke* >) elke leerling kan...
4. _I have not seen any Z_: ik heb geen enkele Z gezien (eventueel 'geen' zonder meer).

Ik denk dat je _some/ any_ (of onze equivalenten) op nog andere manieren kan gebruiken. Laat maar horen.


----------



## ThomasK

I forgot one possibility (at least) and I corrected a mistake...


ThomasK said:


> Pas door Nederlands te geven, besefte ik dat het niet al te eenvoudig is om het Engelse "some" (en "any") goed te vertalen.
> 
> 1. _Some people say_: *(a)* een aantal mensen zeggen; *(b)* sommige mensen zeggen... *(c)* Enkele ??? [Ik kan het mij niet goed voorstellen]-7
> Beide (a/b)  lijken mij mogelijk, maar *(b) eerder dan (a);* de focus ligt vermoedelijk eerder op wie (_certain people_, of zoiets), dan wel op het aantal als zodanig.
> 
> 5. _Do you have any milk_? 'Enige' might be too strong. 'Wat' might work...


----------



## bibibiben

_Some _is soms lastig te vertalen omdat het nogal wat betekenissen heeft. Ik licht er twee uit die voor zowel het Engels als het Nederlands lastig te onderscheiden kunnen zijn:

Some (1) = quantity of something or a number of people/things.
Vertaling: (uncountable) _wat, een beetje_; (countable) _wat, een paar, enkele, enige, een aantal_.

Some (2) = certain (referring to a particular thing, person or group without being precise)
Vertaling: _(een) bepaald(e), sommige, zekere._


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, dat is het - en als je studenten hun gang laat gaan, kiezen ze "sommige" als equivalent van "some", wat mij in een lv/ direct object niet zo evident lijkt. Zaak is telkens: hoe help je hen om de juiste vertaling te kiezen...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Inderdaad, dat is het - en als je studenten hun gang laat gaan, kiezen ze "sommige" als equivalent van "some", wat mij in een lv/ direct object niet zo evident lijkt.



Toch kan _sommige _net zo goed gebruikt worden in een lijdend voorwerp als _enkele/enige/een aantal_:

 Niet iedereen begreep direct mijn uitleg. Ik moest daarom sommige leerlingen helpen bij het maken van de opdracht. (klein aantal, ik weet wie)

 Niet iedereen begreep direct mijn uitleg. Ik moest daarom enkele leerlingen helpen bij het maken van de opdracht. (klein aantal, het doet er niet toe wie)

De reden waarom _sommige _soms niet (goed) past, is dat identificatie geen zin heeft, vreemd aandoet of misschien zelfs onmogelijk is:

 Ik heb enkele sinaasappels van de schaal gepakt.
?    Ik heb sommige sinaasappels van de schaal gepakt.

Maar dit is dan weer wel mogelijk:

 Ik heb sommige sinaasappels op de schaal gelegd, maar de andere sinaasappels terug in het netje gestopt.

Deze zin klinkt acceptabel omdat de scheiding in twee groepen identificatie beter voorstelbaar maakt.


----------



## ThomasK

Met anderhalf jaar vertraging, omdat de  vraag opnieuw even rees: dank. Het moeilijkste lijkt mij de onderwerpsvorm. Mij lijkt dat sommigen eigenlijk het onderscheid tussen beide niet helemaal begrijpen - of misschien is het onderscheid soms subtiel.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

ThomasK said:


> Met anderhalf jaar vertraging, omdat de  vraag opnieuw even rees: dank. Het moeilijkste lijkt mij de onderwerpsvorm. Mij lijkt dat sommigen eigenlijk het onderscheid tussen beide niet helemaal begrijpen - of misschien is het onderscheid soms subtiel.



Beide...? Wat? Tussen beide woorden, bedoel je? 
Als je zoiets belangrijk vindt, dan moet je het verschil tussen "beide" en "beiden" ook belangrijk vinden, lijkt mij.


----------



## ThomasK

Dit lijkt mij een insinuatie. Kijk toch even na: beide/ beiden.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik denk dat je _some/ any_ (of onze equivalenten) op nog andere manieren kan gebruiken. Laat maar horen.






> ·        *not just any —*  A particular or special thing of its type rather than any ordinary one of that type.
> _‘he had an acting job at last, and not just any part, but the lead in a new film’
> _
> 
> *not having any (of it)* _informal _Be uninterested or disagree.
> _‘I tried to make polite conversation, but he wasn't having any’_
> 
> *
> any time (or day or minute etc.) now *_informal _Very soon.
> _‘we'll get them back any day now’_
> 
> *any time (also anytime *
> At whatever time.
> 
> ·
> 
> Whichever of a specified class might be chosen.
> _as determiner_ _‘these constellations are visible at any hour of the night’_
> _as pronoun_ _‘the illness may be due to any of several causes’_
> 
> 
> Anyone. _‘the city council ceased payments to any but the aged’_


any | Definition of any in English by Oxford Dictionaries

·


----------



## P2Grafn0l

ThomasK said:


> Dit lijkt mij een insinuatie. Kijk toch even na: beide/ beiden.



Verrek, het is veranderd!
En ik ben het er niet mee eens.


Publicatiedatum: 15-04-2011
Laatste wijziging: 30-06-2017

Hieronder staat het er zoals ik het gebruik; 
 Het woordje "beide" gaat gepaard met een zelfstandig naamwoord, en het woord "beiden" staat los of zoals: 
Mijn vader en moeder, beiden huisarts, hebben een drukke praktijk.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ken trouwens weinig mensen die deze regel in twijfel zullen trekken; die geldt mutatis mutandis ook in andere contexten (_onder andere/ anderen_, enz.). In elk geval reden te over dan om niet zo (scherp) uit de hoek te komen.


----------



## ThomasK

Any - enkele voorstellen, al zal hier vermoedelijk niet veel over te discussiëren vallen:

· *not just any —* _*en niet zomaar een rol*..._ 
_‘he had an acting job at last, and not just any part, but the lead in a new film’_

*not having any (of it)* _informal - het kon hem niet schelen ??? --- _Be uninterested or disagree.
_‘I tried to make polite conversation, but he wasn't having any’_

*
any time (or day or minute etc.) now *_informal *We kunnen ze ieder ogenblik terugkrijgen...*_ 
_‘we'll get them back any day now’_

*any time (also anytime) - Op welke tijd ook *
At whatever time.


----------



## eno2

> het kon hem niet schelen ???



ik zou zeggen: 'hij was er niet voor te vinden', 'hij wou er niet aan'.  'He wasn't having any *of it* interpreteer ik steevast als AFWIJZING. Resolute afwijzing zelfs. Je zou nog kunnen zeggen: 'niets mee te maken willen hebben'. 'Niet kunnen schelen' in dit geval? Nee nee.  Natives  moeten mij maar tegenspreken


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Weze niet zo kleinzerig om iets, want wete; het is maar een meningsverschil.

Ik vind "onder andere" incompleet.


----------



## ThomasK

@eno2: prima, hoor, ik schreef maar iets, kon mij op dat ogenblk niks anders voorstellen. Zou wel zeggen: bedoelde toch wel iets gelijkaardigs als wat jij bedoelt, maar jouw versies zijn directer...


----------

